

Do HTML5 apps have to be online all the time? - daw___
http://christianheilmann.com/2014/03/23/do-html5-apps-have-to-be-online-all-the-time/

======
hayksaakian
It takes a lot of tinkering to make any old html5 app work seamlessly offline.

Couch/PouchDB is the most exact solution I've found.

